

Ex-HTML - mbrubeck
http://dbaron.org/log/20090707-ex-html

======
poolboyz
Wht's this all about?

~~~
gjm11
Uh, what it says. The author has a theory about why XHTML2 didn't succeed, and
he's explaining what it is. The W3C recently shut down the XHTML2 working
group, hence the pun in the title.

